# First time smoker / Pork Shoulder



## jeff mc (Mar 31, 2013)

First off, I am new so thanks for taking the time if you respond.  I have wanted to get a smoker for a long time, tomorrow will be my first attempt.

I have been looking all over the internet and these boards for a recipe for smoking a 5lb. pork shoulder in my Authentic Smoke Hollow propane smoker.  I went and got apple and cherry wood chips (want to use the apple).  In my user manual it has some basics.  My questions are.

1) it says to preheat to 225 and that when the meat gets to 165, it's done. Take it out and wrap in in foil and when it gets to 170, it's ready to slice or pull.  I guess this means checking every hour?  Estimate on total cooking time?

2) How often will the wood chips have to be refilled?  How much should I start off with?

3) Estimate on how long the water will last?  What happens if you run it out of water?

Thanks again, I look forward to being a part of the group and sharing my experiences.

Jeff


----------



## boykjo (Mar 31, 2013)

Morning Jeff and welcome to SMF......I would first do a test run with your smoker to make sure it is operating properly and get a remote temp probe. Most of the therms that come with a smoker are way off.... Run the probe through a potato so the point sticks out and lay it where the meat will be and get your unit up to 250 dgrees. Pork shoulder is a forgiving piece of meat.... I take it to an internal temp of 205 to 210 to pull and 190 to slice. 180 to190 is a tuff pull. With a small 5 lb butt it shouldnt take long....1½ - 2 hours per lb. @ 250º. Dont know much about your smoker so I cant help you there... Find some rub and rub it down and let it sit for a few hrs. Some people use mustard before the rub. Do a search for boston butt, pork shoulder,rub.. You'll get a lot of info

Hope this helps

Good luck and happy smoking

Joe

Dont forget to fill out you loacation in your profile so people around you can help you with local issues


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 31, 2013)

Boykjo gave you some good advice. Thermometers sure help and allow for repeatability. Make sure the smoker operates properly then go for it.

Use a handful of chips in the chip pan to start. Your looking for thin blue smoke (TBS) maybe see a whiff of smoke once in awhile or maybe even just the smell of smoke. You don't want white billowing smoke that can lead to creosote which doesn't taste good at all. Add another handful of chips when they burn up or you don't smell or see smoke anymore.

Fill the water pan and just check it when you go to spritz/baste if you do and add water if needed if the pan runs dry you'll get a temp spike

Figure on about 1.5-2 hours per pound but internal temp is the best way to know. If you don't have a thermo and can't get one before you start and are going for pulled pork you can tell it's ready when the bone wiggles easily and feels like it will slip right out. As Joe said the temp for slicing is about 190 and for pulling it's 205 or so.

Good luck and have fun


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeff Mc said:


> First off, I am new so thanks for taking the time if you respond.  I have wanted to get a smoker for a long time, tomorrow will be my first attempt.
> 
> I have been looking all over the internet and these boards for a recipe for smoking a 5lb. pork shoulder in my Authentic Smoke Hollow propane smoker.  I went and got apple and cherry wood chips (want to use the apple).  In my user manual it has some basics.  My questions are.
> 
> ...


If you don't care about bark you can wrap the shoulder once it hits an IT of 165 and it will get through the stall quicker.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## seenred (Mar 31, 2013)

All these guys gave you excellent advice, there's nothing I could add that they haven't already told you.  Good luck with that first smoke, and be sure to tell us how it goes.  And please don't forget the qview!


----------

